# [Korean NR] 3x3: 7.65 single, 9.47 average - SeungBeom Cho



## stevecho816 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yay 






9.47 average


----------



## Riley (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome Steve! I saw it from behind.  I just noticed your 33.63 4x4 single, that's crazy also! Congrats on all your records.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats on making finals!!!


----------



## uvafan (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice job! :tu The 7 doesn't even look that fast, if it had been more fluid I bet it could have been like 6.5! Although what do I know, I average nowhere near this.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats man. It's truly amazing how fast you've gotten.


----------



## Dene (Jul 31, 2013)

I never knew who you were until you went up on stage for 3x3 finals. You are officially on my list of "coolest kids in town". You're a legend man, keep it up, go for world champion 2015 :tu


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 31, 2013)

You are ridiculously fast, I have a lot of respect for you :tu


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 1, 2013)

Riley said:


> Awesome Steve! I saw it from behind.  I just noticed your 33.63 4x4 single, that's crazy also! Congrats on all your records.



Thanks Riley! I'll upload the 4x4 single soon 


Noahaha said:


> Congrats on making finals!!!



Thanks!


uvafan said:


> Nice job! :tu The 7 doesn't even look that fast, if it had been more fluid I bet it could have been like 6.5! Although what do I know, I average nowhere near this.



Yeah, the 7 could've been better. I am still happy with the 7 


Rubiks560 said:


> Congrats man. It's truly amazing how fast you've gotten.



Thanks Chris!


Dene said:


> I never knew who you were until you went up on stage for 3x3 finals. You are officially on my list of "coolest kids in town". You're a legend man, keep it up, go for world champion 2015 :tu



Hehe thanks 


DuffyEdge said:


> You are ridiculously fast, I have a lot of respect for you :tu


Thank you


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 1, 2013)

Awesome solves Steve!  always knew you would get something this big  Congrats


----------

